
Will Immigration Reform Hurt the Tech Industry? - mark_rid
http://www.baselinemag.com/blogs/will-immigration-reform-hurt-the-tech-industry.html
======
rajitdasgupta
Depends on the nature of reform. What is frustrating is there is still very
little clarity on where things will end up.

The blanket travel ban is a human rights issue - and is undesirable on all
fronts - and not just to tech.

H1-B's are a separate beast. Here we should distinguish tech companies ability
to hire 'top' talent vs. 'cheap' talent. A lot of foreign service-based
companies have misused the H1-B program to take undue advantage of the latter.
My understanding is the the government wants to cut down on this. The intent
should be to make domestic firms more competitive (by preventing foreign
companies from bringing in cheap labour from outside the US), without stifling
innovation (i.e. they should be allowed to hire top talent at prevailing
salaries).

